# Another Blind/Deaf Sr. Maltie in NYC



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Shared from FB group Lhasa Apso / Maltese / Shih Tzu Rescue Network - Needing Urgent Help

Blind/Deaf Shelter Dogs: XXX URGENT!! NY, Manhattan "Ciomara" Senior Maltese w/Cloudy Eyes

I know I post rescue Malts here all the time, but I can't not try to help... it just breaks my heart


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Courtney, thank you for caring so much. It's wonderful there still are the people like you.
I pray somebody will give a loving forever home to this sweet angel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Shared from FB group Lhasa Apso / Maltese / Shih Tzu Rescue Network - Needing Urgent Help
> 
> Blind/Deaf Shelter Dogs: XXX URGENT!! NY, Manhattan "Ciomara" Senior Maltese w/Cloudy Eyes
> 
> I know I post rescue Malts here all the time, but I can't not try to help... it just breaks my heart


We all love Malts so don't be sorry. Many of us miss some of these little ones in our searches.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww, what a sweetie! I pray for a wonderful forever home for this baby! It seems so overwhelming, all these poor babies needing homes to feel safe and loved.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is just awful!! I wish I could do something for one in NY as I am closer to NY then GA (poor baby in GA). I would be willing to help and take action but I don't think I can do it on my own without the help from a rescue group... Poor precious baby!!! Are there any rescues in NY that someone can call to help her? I will pray someone special with a generous and good heart will save her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I e-mailed it to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue here in the city. I've never dealt with them but they are supposed to be reliable. I'll let you know if I hear back from them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I e-mailed it to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue here in the city. I've never dealt with them but they are supposed to be reliable. I'll let you know if I hear back from them.


That's wonderful!! Thank you Sue!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I e-mailed it to Metropolitan Maltese Rescue here in the city. I've never dealt with them but they are supposed to be reliable. I'll let you know if I hear back from them.



Thank you so much!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I read on FB this this dog is safe but I'm trying to follow up and see that it's true and who got her. Praying that she is safe.


----------

